# Large go kart as ev.



## Longdongjohnson (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been saving for quite a while and I believe I'm ready to start my ev. After looking at a lot of bodies I decided I'd like to try this with a large two seat go kart. I'm sure I'll have to spend some time getting it street legal and weather ready but the weight of go karts seems worth it. I'm having a hard time finding a go kart shop that will cater to me and I was wondering if anyone has tried this or knows someone who builds go kart frames. Thank you.


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

Street legal go kart? sounds scary. Are you thinking around the lines of an exocar? what about some along the lines of this? http://www.happyscooters.com/250cc-4-Stroke-Awesome-Go-Kart-p-228-17fg57.html


----------



## Longdongjohnson (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.curtismall.net/scooters/index.php?productID=207 something shaped more like a car that I could fix up to take a crash if need be


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Is this the sort of thing you are looking for. I saw a gas engined version that was registered in Washington that this crazy guy had the guts to drive all the way to Minnesota!

arielatom.com


----------



## Longdongjohnson (Apr 19, 2010)

I was just reading about Evo trackers. If I went for the lightest build possable do you think I can get the total weight close to 1500?


----------



## Longdongjohnson (Apr 19, 2010)

Excuse me (geo tracker)


----------

